# fényképünket



## don't know hungarian

*W*hat does this word mean? I can find no derivative of this anywhere.


----------



## tomtombp

"Fényképünk" is "our photo" (taken or owned by us) or "a photo of us" (we are in the photo), depending on the context, but most probably used in the second sense.
"Fényképünket" is the accusative case.


----------

